# Amare Stoudemire fined for gay slur



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> The NBA fined Amare Stoudemire $50,000 for his use of a gay slur in a Twitter message, the league announced Tuesday.


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...york-knicks-amare-stoudemire-50k-slur-twitter


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Amare Stoudemire fined for racial slur*

Gay ≠ Racial


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Amare Stoudemire fined for racial slur*



Knicks4life said:


> Gay ≠ Racial


How did you get a "not equals" sign?


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Lmao he thought he was sneaky fly thinking he can DM the guy and get away with it. :50ha:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Google


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> Google


Ah! The ole Unicode 2260, huh?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Look, I'm not a fan of that kind of talk from anyone... but it was in a direct message and not in a public message. Is the NBA really getting to the point where they are fining people for private conversations when David Stern can go on the radio and ask a radio host if he still beats his wife without consequence? Disappointing.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

How you gonna fine a guy for a PM


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You can google DMs?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dre said:


> You can google DMs?


LOL, reading comprehension, sir.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It was right after another post, reading the time stamp has nothing to do with "reading comprehension"

If I buy you a lifetime membership can bygones be bygones :2ti:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Knicks4Life told RWE to Google how to make a "not equals" sign, not to use Google to look up DMs on Twitter.

And I bought a "lifetime" membership back before I was a mod. Guess it expired?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Knicks4Life told RWE to Google how to make a "not equals" sign, not to use Google to look up DMs on Twitter.


I thought K4L was replying to this, he didn't leave any quote 



> Lmao he thought he was sneaky fly thinking he can DM the guy and get away with it.


I thought there was some kind of weirdo back channel to access unencrypted messages or some shit :kanyeshrug:



> And I bought a "lifetime" membership back before I was a mod. Guess it expired?


You're a zombie


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dre said:


> I thought K4L was replying to this, he didn't leave any quote


That's where the comprehension part kicks in, silly.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Not when I could easily see the context of K4L's reply of "google" being to his post but whatever you got it


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dre said:


> Not when I could easily see the context of K4L's reply of "google" being to his post but whatever you got it


I did. I got it right away. 

I guess you'll "take the L" on this one and avoid any "reading comprehension" quips for at least a little bit.






































































































:2ti:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dre said:


> I thought K4L was replying to this, he didn't leave any quote


I didn't think I had to both my post and theAnswer's happened at the same time so I thought my reply was going to be right after RWE's post.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I didn't see the message in the link so I'll post this link if anyone wants to know what the message said. Amare needs to grow up. 

https://twitpic.com/show/iphone/a0usxj 

It's got an expletive, if you're at work or whatnot.



Cinco de Mayo said:


> And I bought a "lifetime" membership back before I was a mod. Guess it expired?


I stepped down a year or so ago and I had the same thing. Seems you go straight to non-paid member. Ron PM'd me to ask if I was a lifetime before, and gave me my membership back. Basel will probably sort this out when he sees it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I did. I got it right away.
> 
> I guess you'll "take the L" on this one and avoid any "reading comprehension" quips for at least a little bit.


Y'all need hobbies :jr:

What's funny is y'all stay trying to insult me but remembering all my little "mannerisms" and shit is the best form of flattery. Just a little weird though.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dre said:


> Y'all need hobbies :jr:
> 
> What's funny is y'all stay trying to insult me but remembering all my little "mannerisms" and shit is the best form of flattery. Just a little weird though.


Yeah, distance yourself after calling me out for "reading comprehension" and then not keeping up with a simple conversation in the very next thread I clicked on.

You stole that straight out of the HB imbecile playbook, didn't you? You little plagiarizer, you.


----------

